# Have Fun With Tracy Murray



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

He'll prolly be at the end of your bench, but if he does play

WARNING:


HE SUCKS

as a raps fan, i was disgusted when he played


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

But how does that lead into any intelligent conversations?

You want La fans to say Yes he is sux?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

It's a low risk move on Lakers part. Lakers don't rely on him to produce as much as Raptors did and therein lies the difference my friend.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

We were out of hands that's why Raps had to start him for few games but he didnt do anything great for us, now Lakers?

Can you say waive?


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

He is not expected to produce 10-5-5. So I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, I don't think he was brought to LA to be the 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, or even 11th or 12th option. I'd say it was more of a deal for salary reasons as well as an insurance policy. Personally I'm happy for him to be "home" in LA. So is my wife. _(she still thinks he's cute)_


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *naesdj *So is my wife. _(she still thinks he's cute)_


OMFG!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ViNSaNi7y *
> He'll prolly be at the end of your bench, but if he does play
> 
> WARNING:
> ...


This post is really great


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*wifey*

I told this story back at FH...

You see, my wife and Tracy are the same age and she went to a private girls high school (St. Lucy's) in the same town that he went to HS (Glendora). After school, she and some of her friends would drive by his house, hoping to catch a glimpse. She and her family also used to run in some of the same circles as him and his family. My wife's father was very strict so she couldn't go out after coming home from school. What's a schoolgirl to do? She joined the Kiwanis Club so that she would *have to* work at the basketball games and she could see him then. The good thing for me is that she doesn't mind watching her man Rickie Fox play 5 nights a week, and now Tracy is here, so she really won't mind me watching the games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I disagree about Murray when he was here in Washington he was productive,I think you have to judge people differently when they come to the Lakers ,Playing with the leagues best two players does one of two things can make a player be more productive because of the focus on those two or making them non productive because of the expectation of you producing ala Lindsey Hunter, I think with our offense Murray will open teams up more with his deadly jumper he'll help the Lakers.


----------



## BayCatch (Jul 15, 2002)

your wife was a murray groupie? i don't think murray will be in the regular rotation, but he should be a excellent shooting specialist off bench on certain particular situations.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Good point jazzy1. We don't know how good or bad he will perform in this offense. It could be a true blessing for him if gets the *wide open* looks that some of the shooters get. Defenses collapse around Shaq and if Kobe tries to go to the hole, he gets doubled and tripled, and the shooters sit out there wide open, drinking a beer, waiting for the pass. 

Baycatch: yes my wife was some sort of a "groupie" back then. I'm sure some of it had to do with his popularity in that city and the other thing was a lack of black males for her to date. Glendora is not the most ethnically diverse suburb of LA, the Murray family is still one of a few families in that town. Her parents and his parents ran in some of the same circles so they sort of knew each other from that as well. Plus she went to an ALL-GIRLS school, so seeing men, any men, was something different.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dj I feel you on the wifey comments, however I find them annoying. I can't watch Clipper games when my wifey is around because I have to constantly hear how cute Corey Maggette is.

As for Murray, he'll probably get as much Pt as George McCloud did. He's not going to play in front of Fox, George, Kobe and Rush.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> As for Murray, he'll probably get as much Pt as George McCloud did. He's not going to play in front of Fox, George, Kobe and Rush.


I agree with you here except for when you put in Rush. Phill does not like to give rookies any time.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

tracy murray is garbage

why would the lakers wanna trade for a 12th man, as you say he is

yeah i know it might have worked out for the salaries, but why would you want him

he lost games for us when he played


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what the lakers need murray for is shoot threes. That will open it up for shaq even more underneath. They dont expect Tracy to be a star. Just fit in.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNi7y</b>!
> He'll prolly be at the end of your bench, but if he does play
> 
> WARNING:
> ...


He won't play much at all, maybe during trash time
Just another cheerleader to go along with madsen


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Have Fun With Tracy Murray*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> He won't play much at all, maybe during trash time
> Just another cheerleader to go along with madsen


Yeah, I only expect 2 ppg out of him, but hopefully he can hit some threes. He has proven he can score- he got 50 pts one game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Have Fun With Tracy Murray*



> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I only expect 2 ppg out of him, but hopefully he can hit some threes. He has proven he can score- he got 50 pts one game.



I just hope once his number is called....
He'll be effective in some ways....
he can't be that bad.........or is he?
We'll find out


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Tracy has a reputation for hitting threes, but if you watched Raptors games last year, he did NOTHING to help the Raps. He struggled shooting threes


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNi7y</b>!
> Tracy has a reputation for hitting threes, but if you watched Raptors games last year, he did NOTHING to help the Raps. He struggled shooting threes



Playing time for Tracy will be difficult in LA....
Especially at the 2 or 3....
But he's now part of a system designed to open up the perimeter.
I'm sure when he gets his chance, he'll chip in here & there.

He did mention he was excited to finally come back home....
hopefully he'll used that as some type of motive.
We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNi7y</b>!
> He'll prolly be at the end of your bench, but if he does play
> 
> WARNING:
> ...


I just wanted to bring up this post to say how true ViNSaNi7y was.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

don't be so mean, X.  

As long as murray doesn't dribble, he's alright.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> As long as murray doesn't dribble, he's alright.


As long as he doesn't step on the court, he's alright.


----------

